# Laminated Plywood Vase



## Bob Wemm (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally got this one finished this afternoon. I started with a 10 in piece of ply 3 in square, and laminated 3 sheets of 1/2in ply all around to make a 6 x 6 x 10 blank.

The vase measures 9 1/4 in high and 5 3/4 at the middle, the top is 5 1/2 in and walls are 3/8in. I wasn't game to go much thinner.

Finish is 3 coats of WOP.

Thanks for looking and hope you enjoy. C&C welcome.

Bob.


----------



## redbulldog (Jun 3, 2013)

Outstanding workmanship in a beautiful vase!!
Thanks for showing the vase and means for assembly and finish!

I have liked the plywood turnings for several years, each one rekindles an idea, in me which I have never taken time to pursue.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 3, 2013)

That is just stunning Bob. Great looking vase.


----------



## Odysseos (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, well done Bob. Vase and finish are both very stunning. :good:


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, great job Bob!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 3, 2013)

Bob!
this has the WOW factor!!! great job mate!:good::biggrin:


----------



## Super Dave (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice ! 

Dave


----------



## JMCU (Jun 3, 2013)

I like that, makes the gears of creation start churn'n.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 3, 2013)

Great effect, shaper and finish, I wonder you something like that would look made from that coloured laminate you got from the States, it would be "crazy" looking for sure

I like it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## MarkD (Jun 3, 2013)

Very unique piece! Beautifully done!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 3, 2013)

That is as beautiful vase as I have ever seen.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Bob, a bunch of what everybody else said.  That vase in my mind is priceless.  I mean really priceless.  It is a beautiful peice of creative wood art.  Any way Bob that vase is a beaut.

Ray


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Bob,

Do you use any special type of plywood?  I can't imagine the normal stuff I get for projects around the house would hold up that well to turning. 

Dave


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 3, 2013)

very cool


----------



## jchoponis (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MikeL (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't know plywood could be turned into a piece of art. Looks really nice.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jun 3, 2013)

lyonsacc said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Do you use any special type of plywood? I can't imagine the normal stuff I get for projects around the house would hold up that well to turning.
> 
> Dave


 
Hi Dave,
We have 3 grades here, Marine(Top of the range and expensive), Construction, (What I used) and Cheap *****, which is not worth the time of day IMHO.
I believe you guys have something called Baltic Birch which is very good but not much color variation in the ply's. Of course this is important for the WOW factor.
You could always get some USA Spectraply and end up with something like this.:biggrin::biggrin:
Bob


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice go there, Bob!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 4, 2013)

Just awesome


----------



## triw51 (Jun 4, 2013)

That is totally awsome love the shape and how the layers of wood make it stand out.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 4, 2013)

I cuss the existence of plywood almost every day.  I get some serious splinters handling it, and the type sold around here stinks to high heaven.  It smells so bad I have to store it away from my shop in a protected area where the air moves.  Then someone posts something like this and I start thinking it is not such bad stuff.  Very nice bob.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow Bob! That is CRAZY interesting. Nice job.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 4, 2013)

:tongue:





Bob Wemm said:


> lyonsacc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bob,
> ...


 
I'll let you guess what kind we have laying around the house 

I do have some more expensive plywood scraps - but it REALLY smells when you cut it.  I don't think I would enjoy turning something that stinks that much.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow! I never thought that plywood will come out that gorgeous. You make beautiful and interesting patterns and the finish really set them off. It's a work of a great craftsman.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 6, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> lyonsacc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bob,
> ...



Bob,
Love the plywood vase... I just finished turning, haven't put a finish on them yet, two little 4" pepper mills from plywood.  I think Lowe's is getting their ply out of South America now... it comes in metric sizes instead of the imperial measurements it used to... way back when I was still in the industry, my company used plywood by the train car load or truck load... our warehouse was around the corner and one block away from the Georgia Pacific company, one of the larger suppliers of plywood... it was cheaper for us to buy plywood in Brazil, pay shipping from there through the port in Florida and truck it to Houston, than to go around the corner and get it locally.... plus we got better ply with fewer voids.... 

Love the Spectraply also.... I use that a lot this past year, but they've raised their prices to a point where it's not economical for me to use it much anymore.... when they first started up they were looking for distributors in my area and I offered, but we never got it set up and then they got popular and didn't need me, so my price has risen some.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweet - I like the added "grain" of the plywood and additional lamination.  Nice form, too.

  -Barry


----------



## randyrls (Jun 7, 2013)

Very nice!   Out woodturners club has a "Challenge" coming up to make a turned object from plywood.  Your technique gives me many ideas!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Chuck, Yes, that spectraply has doubled in price in 12 months, such a shame because I had some real fun with that stuff. Way too exoensive now, especially with the postage to Aust.
OOHHH Well, the good things rarely last..

Bob.



TellicoTurning said:


> Bob Wemm said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsacc said:
> ...


----------

